# Car Insurance lockdown discount?



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

When I renewed my car insurance with LV a couple of weeks ago I asked if there was a reduction due to non use over the last year as a result of lockdowns. I was informed that there was no such offer. My mileage over the 12 month period was less than half my normal mileage, but no account taken. I was asked for feedback on the renewal process & duly raised this issue. I have now received a phone call informing me that a £15 refund is being credited as a result of my feedback. Result!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well done you! Never even thought about it, for either of my vehicles!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I had £20 from Churchill for my car insurance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have already been awarded a refund of €110 up to last November. But I had to submit my mileage (kilometrage) and hope for a similar this year.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of the money saving journalists was talking about this the other day. He said we should all apply for it. It would be better if they just gave it!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I rang LV a couple of months ago, I got a £15 refund.

It would *appear * that you need to apply for a refund rather than getting it automatically


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I have already been awarded a refund of €110 up to last November. But I had to submit my mileage (kilometrage) and hope for a similar this year.
> 
> Ray.


Crikey Ray, how much is your premium??


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Admiral automatically paid us (i think it was) £25 a car on our multicar policy last summer.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

swanny65 said:


> Admiral automatically paid us (i think it was) £25 a car on our multicar policy last summer.


Same here.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Are we all looking at a hike in our premiums when the pandemic is over? They will, of course, claim that, whether we had a refund or not, our premium during the pandemic was based on low mileage and must now be increased


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

I renewed my car insurance yesterday and checked a few comparison sites. There was a vast difference from c£450 to over £4K. On the one I eventually went for (Tesco Bank) the difference in premium between 12000 miles and 15000 miles was under £40.


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

I have approached my insurance company the murvi is insured by the Caravan club they tell me all there insurance is comprehensive. I pointed out the motorhome has been on sorn since March and would not be on the road till August so that is a years road risk I cannot use. I shall wait for the renewal and remind them.


----------

